# KNPV forum



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

This is a KNPV forum that says its also in English but I cant figure it out.Can anybody help.  

www.knpvforum.nl 

Greg


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

there are just 2 subtopics in english.

And if you look on the forum you´ll see my name several times...there started my forumaddiction :roll: and my relationship (now marriage) to Dick...


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

KNPV is probably the only sport Im interested in at all.I especially like the object guard. :twisted: 

I was hoping there was a KNPV forum I could at least read in English.Unless of course you want to teach me Dutch.  

Greg


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Just ask me what you want, I´ll try to answer any question you´ve got. I´m planning of making a sticky with some explanation on KNPV.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

Greg Long said:


> This is a KNPV forum that says its also in English but I cant figure it out.Can anybody help.
> 
> www.knpvforum.nl
> 
> Greg


I see that only partof it is in English. Mike or somebody....? Is there a secret way to read it in English without copying & pasting, and then translating? Or at least can you say why certain parts are in English?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

the english part is for foreigners who has questions about KNPV, in that part you can ask your questions and debate if you want in english.
Isn´t used much though, rest is all in dutch.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Anonymous said:


> Greg Long said:
> 
> 
> > This is a KNPV forum that says its also in English but I cant figure it out.Can anybody help.
> ...


Apparently I forgot to set permissions for this forum so I have no idea who the heck \"Guest\" is LOL.

You can use http://babelfish.altavista.com to translate web pages -- but the grammer is *HORRIBLE*, I just use it to check spelling when i'm not sure of a word. If I relied on that to speak dutch I'd be understood even less :lol: But it might help you figure out what's being said.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Greg Long said:


> This is a KNPV forum that says its also in English but I cant figure it out.Can anybody help.
> 
> www.knpvforum.nl
> 
> Greg


I found this Yahoo KNPV forum:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/KNPVtraining/

And Greg, it says this (I SWEAR): \"A place for anyone interested in KNPV to discuss training, problems and events. No one will be bared from this list\", which I think means \"barred.\"

Also found:
http://www.uwsp.edu/psych/dog/Protect.htm#knvp

And this mini-list of URLs:

KNPV Web Sites list found at http://www.workingdogs.com/links.htm

*	Von Christel web site features information about KNPV, police, sport, protection, narcotics dogs and more; featuring Protection-Dogs-L discussion mailing list and links to related sites. 
http://members.atlantic.net/~vcristel/

*	Koninklijke Nederlandse Politiehond Vereniging (KNPV) home page
http://members.atlantic.net/~vcristel/knpv.htm

*	KNPV Keurinsstaat Politiehond One (PH-1) trial rules, exercises, and point system with helpful descriptions.

And looking at these, I now know MUCH more about what KNPV means!


----------

